# Range Awareness: Covering the Distance



## Guro Harold (Jan 2, 2006)

What are some methods that you use to cover the distance from Largo, Medio, to Corto?

What has worked and what hasn't?   
How much time do you spend at any of those ranges?   
What are some Modern Arnis techniques that you use to "Cover the Distance?"   
What footwork patterns do you use for each range?


----------



## ryangruhn (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill take a poke at this!
            Let me first state that my training is not only Modern Arnis so my methods might be out of another system/style what ever you may call it.  In any event, fighting is fighting.  Here goes:

Many of the arts I have studied expound on the three basic ranges and break them into seven and even eight different ranges.  It is known that Medium range is one of the most dangerous so I usually try and close to close and beyond.  I usually enter off of an attacking block (per Dog Brothers terminology) into clench which has worked and has not worked in the past.  In any event, once in close range you are no longer susceptible to damaging stick strikes.  The only thing one needs to worry about are the thrusts and punyos which I would take any day over a good stick shot.  I have closed by both shuffling in putting up a bubble with my stick along with rushing the person by running at them.


Gruhn


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 3, 2006)

Medio to Corto I'll generally always be working off of either some type of block, or a feint or 5, or I was already on my way in from Largo.

I love trapping hands at this range.  With trapping hands, I may either be using forward angle footwork, or direct thrusting forward.  I'll follow these with sinawali, which works nicely with a stick or emptyhand.  I tend to try to be as sticky as possible to be aware of what's happening when moving from Medio to Corto. 

The abanico technique, when translated into emptyhand, is really similar to some of the trapping techniques I've done in JKD.  The difference is the wrist is no longer the fulcrum, rather, the arm levers off the arm of the bad dude.

I like low circle stepping for evasiveness as well, and will usually follow this type of footwork, as a counter, with a low altitude #1 or 2; or perhaps a single leg takedown or an ankle wrench.  Or a shot to the groin.  

I find that on the transition to Corto, there are numerous opportunites to go with both hands on the rattan.  This can be tricky, however.  It also allows for the other dude to get a better grab on it, potentially leading to needing to abandon the weapon.

I haven't found kicking of much use in closing this particular gap.  It doesn't really give you a chance to be either inside or outside, and so I generally end up in the same range.  However, emptyhanded, I'll throw oblique kicks and look for an opening.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 5, 2006)

I use the same viewpoint in Modern Arnis sparring as I do in karate sparring (since I have, at least, a passing familiarity with that).  The first thing I do is establish range.  For me, the critical distance line is about two inches from where my opponent can hit an available target.  I never extend my cane hand as it is a viable target for a cane strike.  From there I look at what he does at his distance.  Does he come in or go away or go around or stand still?  It all depends.  I use the five offensive and seven defensive approaches outlined in my first book, _American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring.  _The only difference is that in the sparring I honor the weapon and the target gotten.  If my partner nails me on the back of the hand or wrist I consider the snake defanged.  I don't shrug it off.  Bony target areas are more important than the fleshy areas.  So, from largo to medio to corto, it all depends on what my partner does.  Very broad answer but it was a broad question.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dalum (Jan 6, 2006)

Now if we are just talking about bridging the gap then it's about basic aggessive footwork.  With how the partner/opponent works it's important to read them.  but given the breadness that Mr. Anderson (Agent Smith voice comes to mind  LOL!) has brought up there can be a number of ways to be sure that you just don't shuffle into someones fist, foot or weapon.  If being on the recieveing end  of a hand to hand situation then trapping hands is a great way to bridge the gap from medio to corto.  Traveling anything is my fave way to get from Largo all the way in.  Side kicks, straights or jabs.  Using Eskrima?  Slashing movements off of the downward striking angles seem to work for me or shuffling in with a 5.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 6, 2006)

No modern Arnis whatsoever here 

Anyways, one of the more basic things I teach when it comes to stick work is a 3 strike plan to get in and out.

Enter with a strike, just a short quick one that will not hit.  It's purpose is to get the other guys stick to move and make contact with it.  Can even strike the hand here.  Use this to enter, covering against the weapon hand.  Once in you hit, doing your damage. Moving out, preferably at an angle take a swing at the head as you move away.  Again, not to hit, but to occupy their stick and keep them from following you while you get out.

Same basic idea as in boxing, use a jab to get in, do the damage, get out off angle, sticking out a jab as you go can help here as well


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> No modern Arnis whatsoever here
> 
> Anyways, one of the more basic things I teach when it comes to stick work is a 3 strike plan to get in and out.
> 
> ...


Andrew,

You are right on target and this is similar to some MA Drills. Please also know that being sneaky and doing dirty tricks is core to any FMA curriculum!


----------

